# Black + White, Help Please!



## StealzaR (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys i'm fairly new to pokemon games again, i used to play diamond/pearl/Platinum about a year ago, and i'm currently downloading Heart Gold for my DSTT at the moment.

Basically, i was wondering if anybody could tell me if it is possible to get a .nds file of black/white in english, so i could start playing it.

Also if anybody wants a 4th gen battle just message me :D


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 29, 2010)

Downloading this stuff is illegal and murdering the game business. If you're going to have the ROMs, either a) Delete them after 24 hours [using the pirate copy as a demo of sorts] or b) Make sure you have the physical copy beforehand.

Anyway, the closest is a Black/White English patch [which isn't fully in English], which I won't give to you. A quick Google/YouTube search will give you it, in any case.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 29, 2010)

Please don't ask for ROMs on the forum.


----------

